# ladies saddle



## Saluki (3 Sep 2018)

Hi

does anybody have a saddle of the lady persuasion kicking about that they would sell.

sell Italia lady flow is currently on a bike, where it needs to stay. I quite like the Spesh BG ladies riva too as both saddles have cut outs.

will buy new if I have to but thought I would have an ask in CC Land.


----------



## vickster (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry not for sure...didn't you have the selle off me? I have a Madison prima which you could have but not sure if it's wsd and no cut out


----------



## Saluki (3 Sep 2018)

@vickster, I did have the selle from you, and bloody lovely it is too. 
I find that the ones with a cut out fit me best. 
I am going to take the DB off the road and sort him nicelynovervthe winter so that Selle saddle might well go on the Peugeot for a while if I can’t find anything suitable.


----------



## bikepacker (4 Sep 2018)

I currently have a Selle Italia Trans Am on ebay. I got two of which one was put on my wife's bike and this one was intended for my daughter but has never been fitted. Have a look and if you want to buy it through the forum you can have it for £28.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163229970246?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2018)

Mrs Dave may have one spare, I’ll have a look tomorrow.....


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2018)

No. There are 4 spare saddles of Mrs Dave’s, but no cut outs.


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> No. There are 4 spare saddles of Mrs Dave’s, but no cut outs.


Thank you


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2018)

bikepacker said:


> I currently have a Selle Italia Trans Am on ebay. I got two of which one was put on my wife's bike and this one was intended for my daughter but has never been fitted. Have a look and if you want to buy it through the forum you can have it for £28.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163229970246?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Hi
Looks nice. Can you tell me the seat width please?


----------



## bikepacker (6 Sep 2018)

Sorry Saluki it sold on ebay last night.


----------

